# I Left Him!!!! Moved out! :)



## SomethingsUp (Sep 30, 2014)

Update: After the polygraph results, I just couldn't do another moment of my life with him, so I got looking for a place to live in the city. 

Polygraph was Saturday, March 21, Tuesday I found an apartment, Wednesday at 6 PM I moved in with almost nothing lol.

Today I went shopping and bought myself new furniture including a new PURE bed for myself, and it's all getting delivered tomorrow. I've been sleeping on a blow up bed since Wednesday night lol, so I'm excited about tomorrow night.

I DID IT!!!!! I have no TV working yet, got that all arranged this morning, coming for hook ups Tuesday next week, ha the quiet hasn't bothered me though after all the drag out yelling and fighting I've lived through for the last 6 months of my life.

I'm NOW excited about the rest of my life!!! To [email protected] with HIM, Good Riddance.

:smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well you are in a good mood!!!!

Good for you.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats, enjoy your life. Your new life has a level of certainty that your marriage could not provide. It removes the stress of being around his dysfunction, dragging you into a terrible cycle.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It's a liberating feeling for sure to live through trying times and know you beat them instead of them beating you. Congrats!!


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations:smthumbup:


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

It's a good feeling when you can recognize yourself in the mirror again. 

Digital High Five uploaded!!!!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I just woke up to this, SomethingsUp & you have made my day . Sending you strength and hugs. It's amazing what losing a few hundred pounds of selfish, selfish weight can do.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

You'll be soooo much happier now. Enjoy your new-found life! And your idiot soon-to-be-ex-husband can now do whatever he wants, although for the rest of his life he'll mourn the loss of a good woman. But, that's his problem.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Remind yourself how this feels on days that you feel down. Doesn't it feel good to let go? I remember the moment myself. That's the sign that it's too late for your STBX .


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm glad you are so happy! Enjoy your new life


----------



## SomethingsUp (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you all for your support over the last worst 6 months of my life, maybe down the road I will find love again, but before I give that up to someone, I'll make damn sure that he agrees to come to ME when we have problems, not turn to someone else!!!!! Lesson learned here big time, I won't allow myself to ever be hurt so bad again and I want to show my children that they should stand up for themselves at all costs no matter how difficult it is.


----------



## SomethingsUp (Sep 30, 2014)

Thundarr said:


> Remind yourself how this feels on days that you feel down. Doesn't it feel good to let go? I remember the moment myself. That's the sign that it's too late for your STBX .


I will keep myself very busy till the pain is completely gone, I'm at the best I've ever been because I followed the TAM advice in doing the 180! It made me strong enough to make the moves I did all throughout my crappy realization of what my life was.


----------



## SomethingsUp (Sep 30, 2014)

What took me a while was getting out of the denial, realizing that HE did not LOVE ME, nobody does this stuff to someone they LOVE! 

ACTIONS speak louder then WORDS, look at that only!

And turn you fear and sadness over to God, ask him to lead you to justice, resolution and finally happiness. It helped me the most.


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

Congratulations! It may take you some time to adjust to your new situation but sooner or later you will start enjoying your single life.


----------



## NosborCrop (Feb 25, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

High five!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SomethingsUp (Sep 30, 2014)

Holy F*ck, the OW's husband called me last night and told me his wife was in the city and he thinks she met up with my STBXH, unbelievable the two of them and my STBXH is still begging me not to divorce him. I told her husband it's his problem now, I left him and he's not my concern any more only the sale of our house is.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

SomethingsUp said:


> Holy F*ck, the OW's husband called me last night and told me his wife was in the city and he thinks she met up with my STBXH, unbelievable the two of them and my STBXH is still begging me not to divorce him. I told her husband it's his problem now, I left him and he's not my concern any more only the sale of our house is.


It's sad that OW's husband hasn't reached the place that you have SU. He grasping for emotional scraps.


----------



## Extraordinary Way (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm very happy for you, Somethingsup. congratulations on a fresh start!


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

:woohoo:


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Everyone is congratulating Something.....I'll down play it a bit....Something..I'm glad you had the 'balls' to get out of what was clearly a toxic marriage...BUT..its always sad when a marriage ends.

I'm sure when you both said 'I do' you meant it...pity things ended up beyond repair....and you in an apartment with (at the moment) no bed and no TV!


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Stay Strong...

It can get lonely sometimes when you are used to having them around.. Even if they are raving Jerk offs..

Also be aware his life could go full tilt.. Meaning OW might move in and she sells her house to pay off your half with him.. 

Again it can feel like your life is standing still while his is smooth sailing, like nothing ever happen and you never existed.. It can sting regardless of how happy to feel out of the house.. 

Just letting you know to be ready for those days..


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Good luck. Please consider sticking to one thread, though, ok?


----------



## SomethingsUp (Sep 30, 2014)

turnera said:


> Good luck. Please consider sticking to one thread, though, ok?


Thanks, and okay on one thread, just wanted help with that question, won't do it again, sorry.


----------

